# Moving to the Costa Del Sol



## DarrylCox (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Ex Pats,

I have today started my relocation work, to move my family from the UK to the Malaga area in April this year where I will be working for my UK based company in Malaga. 

Any comments on the below questions, will be gratefully received;

1. My children are aged 7 and 9, can you please advise on recommended private english bilingual schools in the area, and a rough estimate on annual or term costs.

2. Please provide recommended links to local long term rental companies for villas, apartments etc.

4. My wife is a Junior School TA, is there job opportunities in the Malaga area for her (dont want her being a woman of leisure) 

3. Any general Do's and Dont's

Many thanks in anticipation, and please feel free to email me if easier 

Regards,
Darryl


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

Bilingual private schools would be international schools. There are lots in the Málaga area. So you need to look at the schools and decide which one is for you and then look for properties. My son goes to Sunlands in Cartama, Málaga, I would recommend it and he loves it Sunland International School: Principal's welcome

but there are several others around. Google international schools in Málaga and you'll find em! The cost for the schools is approx 700€ a term each for primary children and then theres the uniform, PE kit etc on top 

You really need to come over first and foremost tho and get a feel for which part of Málaga you want to be. Its a big place and quite diverse. I live about half an hour inland from Málaga city and I'm in the campo (country), but theres the costas, the city itself, the mountains.....

As for job oportunities for your wife? well as a teacher she could try the international schools again. Unless her written and spoken Spanish is fluent I doubt she'll get anywhere with state schools. Sunlands have a vacancy page on their website - some of the others may too, so have a look!!??

BTW, I have a link at the bottom of this post that may give you an idea on properties etc

Jo xxx


----------



## DarrylCox (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Jo for all the information provided

Dxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Darryl,

I guess you are very excited and extremely busy organising the move if you are coming for April! The National Association of British Schools in Spain has a website to help you with your research on International schools: National Association of British Schools in Spain - Nabss. My three have been going to Sunny View in Torremolinos since last September and I am very happy with it. 

Rental property is plentiful and the prices are very good. Try Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale which is a bit like rightmove. Prices are very negotiable.

As Jo says, your wife may find it difficult finding work in a Spanish school without a good command of the language, but the international schools might have a position available. 

Good luck with it all

Lynn


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DarrylCox said:


> Thanks Jo for all the information provided
> 
> Dxx


just curious

why private bilingual schools?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Your wife is a Teaching Assistant, you say,not a qualified teacher?
Do Spanish schools employ Teaching Assistants as is the norm in the UK, does anyone know?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Your wife is a Teaching Assistant, you say,not a qualified teacher?
> Do Spanish schools employ Teaching Assistants as is the norm in the UK, does anyone know?


that crossed my mind too


I'm pretty sure they don't - I've certainly not seen one in our schools

even a qualified teacher would find it nigh on impossible without fluent Spanish in any case


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Your wife is a Teaching Assistant, you say,not a qualified teacher?
> Do Spanish schools employ Teaching Assistants as is the norm in the UK, does anyone know?



They do in international schools tho - well there are a couple in my sons school

Jo xxx


----------



## DarrylCox (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi there,

What are the alternate options?

My children are 9 and 7 with only very basic spanish language skills

All information is warmly received.....

Cheers
Darryl

ps I have i think a good understanding on how my tax and NI will be sorted in the UK, as will continue to be paid by the UK business, however any guidance on the income tax and NI rates in Spain. I read there is an ex-pat fixed rate of 25% tax is this correct or a myth. Again any information is warmly received.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> They do in international schools tho - well there are a couple in my sons school
> 
> Jo xxx


Most teachers couldn't survive without one!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not good with the tax stuff over here. My Husband commutes and is taxed in the UK - he's there for more than 183 days a year which means thats what he has to do!

You could send your kids to state school - lots do. They pick up spanish a lot quicker than you think!!??? The younger the better! You'll also find that they probably wont be the only english kids in their classes.

I didnt send mine to state cos at 10 and 13 I thought they were too old. That said my daughter (10yo - now 12yo) didnt like international - well she did but she wanted to try state school - she's not happy there either, but thats another story and involves hormones AAAGGGHHHH!!!!

jo xxxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

DarrylCox said:


> Hi there,
> 
> What are the alternate options?
> 
> ...


----------



## DarrylCox (Feb 9, 2010)

lynn said:


> DarrylCox said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DarrylCox said:


> Hi its a very good question.
> 
> I certainly have no intentions of returning back to the UK only for holidays, if all works out for the family. My children are 9 and 7, and I ave concerns that they will not fit into the spanih state school system. My preference would be an internation school, which follows the UK curriculum .............


at their age they should very easily fit into the state system & pick up the language very quickly!

of course, they would be following the Spanish curriculum, which actually isn't all that different to the UK one


----------



## DarrylCox (Feb 9, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> at their age they should very easily fit into the state system & pick up the language very quickly!
> 
> of course, they would be following the Spanish curriculum, which actually isn't all that different to the UK one




Much to ponder ...........

Do you have any info on income tax, N.I contributions in Spain. I wont be paying income tax in the UK and only voluntary NI contributions.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DarrylCox said:


> Much to ponder ...........
> 
> Do you have any info on income tax, N.I contributions in Spain. I wont be paying income tax in the UK and only voluntary NI contributions.


sorry - not up on tax - our own tax situation confuses the heck out of me, so I would dare to give advice!


----------



## DarrylCox (Feb 9, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> sorry - not up on tax - our own tax situation confuses the heck out of me, so I would dare to give advice!


I have only read on the internet and it confuses me .......... hopefully someone will come on and offer some information.

Cheers
Darryl.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DarrylCox said:


> I have only read on the internet and it confuses me .......... hopefully someone will come on and offer some information.
> 
> Cheers
> Darryl.


My co-Mod on here, Stravinski knows about tax and stuff. Hopefully he'll stick his nose in and help. Or maybe do a search on the forum, keying in specific words and see what it comes up with. I think we've discussed it before!!??????

Jo xxx


----------

